# I Can't Help It, But...



## wilbeck (Oct 19, 2006)

... I bought a new Paph from a local store. This in celebration of getting my second Paph, _Paph. Hsinying Cherry x Paph. Hsinying Maru 'Ching Hua'_, to send up a new bloom spike. It is another hybrid, _Paph. Goultenianum ‘France’ x Paph. farrieanum album ‘Hsinying’_. Here is a photo of it:







Let me know what you think.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

It's pretty! 
we've been seeing lots of nice fairrie hybrids lately. 

Sometimes, you just see something you have to have! It's all good. 
Also, once you start blooming things, you develop confidence that you are doing something right and it encourages you to buy more. :evil:


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

nice farrieanum hybrid. i love albas mmmmm


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## wilbeck (Oct 25, 2006)

I think I'll stop for a while. It has been but eight weeks since I first logged onto this forum with, at that time, a total of four slipper orchids. Since then I've added eight more, three arriving by FedEx today from Orchids Limited including: _Paph. greenteaicecreamandraspberries, Paph. moquettianum_ and _Paph. malipoense_, all in spike and lovely plants. The order I received about a month ago from Hauserman's Orchids (_Phrag. besseae, Paph. venustum and Paph. bellatulum_ were all seedlings, so they don't really count do they? Plus two more in bloom from my local pusher. At least they don't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2006)

HEy those seedlings count still =) Nice picks. I'm still looking for a venustum too. Oakhill just listed venustum and venustum alba...but i have to start making room. Some of my moms african violets died. I'm gonna donate some phals to her windowsill


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2006)

nice green orchid love the red on white on the lip.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't stop, there's always room for one more, you can cut back on food... You got it bad too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2006)

wilbeck said:


> I think I'll stop for a while. It has been but eight weeks since I first logged onto this forum with, at that time, a total of four slipper orchids. Since then I've added eight more, ...


Yea, I know what you mean. Since I've joined the slipper forums, my slipper collection has gone from about 80 to over 200!

You folks are all wicked!!!:evil: oke:


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2006)

My record was going from 18 to 56 in three weeks.


----------



## wilbeck (Oct 30, 2006)

I may have been mistaken about not getting any more orchids for a while. I was reading in another thread about Phrag's visit to Windy Hill Gardens, which is about 90 miles east of me, and a visit there is VERY tempting, maybe this weekend. I'll never match Slipperfan or Heather, but I think I have room for a few more.


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha...I'm actually getting rid of plants and you're catching up!
Do we need to send some subliminal messages to you while you sleep? 

(visit Marilyn....visit Marilyn...buy a Mexipedium....or three or four....) :evil:


----------



## wilbeck (Nov 7, 2006)

On Sunday my wife and I took a nice road trip to Windy Hill Gardens where we were greeted by Marilyn LeDoux. She was very gracious, patient and helpful. Her greenhouse and all the plants in it were in beautiful shape. I couldn't help it and came away with four new slippers. They were a Paph. sanderianum (Dragon Dance x Dark Spider), a Paph. Ho Chi Min (P. delanatil x P. Vietnamese), a Paph. William Matthews ‘Knob Creek’ (Paph. lawrenceanum x Paph. mastersianum) and, of course, a Mexipedium xerophyticum. The William Matthews is in spike, but the others are pretty small. It may be five years before the sanderianum blooms, I should live that long. I found out Marilyn is a graduate (in horticulture) of The University of Missouri, the alma mater of both my wife and I. Marilyn has been growing orchids for more than thirty years and for sixteen of them was the orchid grower for The Missouri Botanical Garden before opening her own business twelve years ago, pretty good credentials I'd say. Here is a picture of her and Phragmipedium Guardian Angel (Tower Grove x Silver Eagle), a plant she developed, named and won’t sell, it being the last she has:


----------

